# Introducing Jenner!!



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

This is Jenner my first Hairless (Or double Rex I guess) He's the sweetest, coolest rat EVER! I just adore him and love the way he feels!!








I'm hooked!








OK...maybe not his best side but cute just the same!


----------



## Devi (Jan 8, 2009)

lmao awwhh ha ha he's cute


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

he's adorable. i've got three nakies... i love them 

and you may have already gotten this speech (i haven't been on the forum in ages, so i apologize if this is all fixed!), but;
he needs to get out of that tank and off that bedding. 
both are just asking for respiratory issues, and believe me, those can go horribly wrong really fast. you don't want to have to deal with that. with rats, you want as much ventilation as possible.

also, another thing wrong with the bedding is that hairless are soooo easily scratched up. pine and cedar aren't very nice on nakie skin!


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

It's actually aspen which I though was OK but I was worried about it bothering his skin. I was also told that it wouldn't from someone else on this forum but I think I'll switch to that cool stuff that looks like cotton or the recycled newspaper. I foget the name but it looks comfy.
Also...the tank is no good? It's a 40 tall with a mesh top.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

aspen is fine. i wasn't sure since i've never used it. that stuff looked like pine to me. oh well  but carefresh or yesterday's news is much better for hairless rats' skin. it may not scratch them up all the time, but it's so easy for them to get banged up that i always take as much precautions as possible.

everyone on this forum will tell you that hands down cages are better than tanks. tanks allow ammonia to built up, and it's terrible for their little lungs. if you clean it everyday, it helps, but nothing beats a cage.

here, there's a sticky about this subject 
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,6741.0.html


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

That's a good link. I have a double rat condo that would fit in the same spot. I was worried about it getting too cold for him so he has a heat lamp which I can't use on a wire cage. (Again it's a large cage so he actually has a warm spot and a cool spot...I have lots of reptiles so I know about heat gradients) I was told he needs to be kept warmer then a normal hairy rat since he has no hair. It gets pretty chilly in my house.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

buddies are good for keeping warm on cold days!  my hairlesses are all in with their furry "brothers" and they're as snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## stina3246 (Mar 3, 2008)

LOL....yup, I just gave him a friend. Thanks


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

aw, yay!
pictures?


----------



## Malorey (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow! Beautiful! I want to cuddle him! Hehe!


----------



## Oddball (Feb 11, 2009)

That is a pretty cool lookin rat. I too have a tank. I like using for my two. I shoved my face in it tonight before it's daily cleaning and it smelled just fine. But I am building a topper for it, just so I can do more, And I also have a 10 gallon that I'm going to get a topper for it and conect the two with a tub. Just to add more for them. But they also have a bed room that is theres. But your rattie is very cute.


----------



## MissMila (Feb 9, 2009)

what a handsome hairless man


----------

